# Damper Access Label



## Francis Vineyard (Jul 9, 2018)

What type of labeling will you to accept and not approve? For example signage with a Sharpie Marker, paint stencils or adhesive letters, etc.

*607.4 Access and identification.* Fire and smoke dampers shall be provided with an approved means of access, large enough to permit inspection and maintenance of the damper and its operating parts. The access shall not affect the integrity of fire-resistance-rated assemblies. The access openings shall not reduce the fire-resistance rating of the assembly. Access points shall be permanently identified on the exterior by a label having letters not less than 0.5 inch in height reading: FIRE/SMOKE DAMPER, SMOKE DAMPER or FIRE DAMPER. Access doors in ducts shall be tight fitting and suitable for the required duct construction.


----------



## mark handler (Jul 9, 2018)

https://www.google.com/search?q=fir...t5LcAhVEHzQIHc2qC6sQ_AUICygC&biw=1229&bih=572


----------



## Pcinspector1 (Jul 9, 2018)

FV, I'd be happy with the stenciling and only allow the marker as a temporary marking until the stenciling is done before CO.

But, hey I'm easy like Sunday mornin!


----------

